# Anyone feed Purina One?



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Im thinking about trying it. Right now he's on Merrick. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's a pretty big step down in quality. Yes, we used to feed it. Coats were coarse, dogs had terrible gas.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Would never feed it.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Purina and Iams brands are complete crap...


----------



## elizabethtrotchie (May 10, 2013)

I am actually impressed with Blue the main ingredients are meat and not fillers plus my puppy really seems to like it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I wouldn't feed it either. However, I've known adopters who needed to select a food they could find at Walmart, so I've looked at the ingredients of the line to figure out the best option in it--for these adopters, I recommend the Purina One Beyond over the regular Purina One, as it has better ingredients (in my opinion). 

My view is that the regular Purina One is undesirable because of all the corn in it (corn is an ingredient that many GSDs seem to not do well on, in my experience); Purina took the the corn in the Beyond. 

Purina One Beyond is a three-star food on DogFoodAdvisor.com; the regular Purina One Smart Blend is a two-star food:
Purina One SmartBlend Dog Food | Review and Rating
Purina One Beyond Dog Food | Review and Rating

If you need an economical food, do you have access to Costco? Costco's Kirkland food is in the same price point I believe. It's made by Diamond with an ingredient list that looks a lot like Taste of the Wild. It's a four-star food on DogFoodAdvisor.com:
Kirkland Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

This is what goes into the Purina lines of food. 
View attachment 68970
This is what their tankers look like.
View attachment 68978
Here is the tanker behind the Purina fence.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I wouldn't touch it with a 10ft pole but then again maybe I'm picky, I want my dogs food company to make ONLY dog food not human candy too.

Ingredients wise it is quite a step down from Merrick not sure why you want to switch? If its expense wise I agree about using the Costco Kirkland brand.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

If you're on a budget, get at least a 3.5 star brand. Costco has Kirkland and Walmart has Lamaderm and Pure Balance. They're both reasonably priced. You don't need to feed your GSD super premium dog food but stay away from dog food that has corn, wheat or soy in the ingredients and which has junk fillers. You don't need to feed your dog the most expensive dog food but the cheapest dog food isn't necessarily a good buy. Go for the happy medium and in 4 star foods, Fromms, Merricks and Canidae won't break the bank. You want your dog to be healthy and happy and that is the only consideration in selecting its diet.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Remember, what you feed is what you get. All the extra yard cleaning is stuff you bought. Best for the dogs and your wallet is to feed good quality. I know alot of people have a hard time spending the extra because they don't realize the difference in their dogs til they change to the better food, but if explained that they're literally throwing their money in the toilet they seem to be likely to change to a better quality.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nevermind lol I'll stick with merrick

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Many years ago, when I was younger and I didn't know better, I fed my dogs Purina. I used to switch between Beneful and Purina One thinking I was giving them "good food". I cringe now just thinking about it! They had such terrible allergies one of them was almost bald on his belly and his tail, and poop wise it was awful too.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Purina Pro Plan is actually quite good. When you feed your pets nutritious food, their waste is smaller, it has no smell and you can see the results in lustrous coats and bright eyes.

And you can feed them less food, which saves you money in the long run.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I feed one of mine Purina Pro Plan. I tried many high rated dog foods and spent a lot of money on testing for various conditions. Pro Plan was the only food that got rid of his chronic diarrhea. I've tried a couple of times to switch him to something of "better quality" and it never works. I just stick to what works now.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

How is his coat? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Why do you want to switch?


----------



## slumdawg11b (Apr 4, 2013)

You don't think that says "inedible, animal food"? Not inedible animal food? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

slumdawg11b said:


> You don't think that says "inedible, animal food"? Not inedible animal food?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


More info
Inedible Animal Food | Long-Dangerous Tails


----------



## slumdawg11b (Apr 4, 2013)

I feed blue buffalo puppy by the way. She loves it, coat is great and has tons of er... Playfulness. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jd414 said:


> How is his coat?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He has great coat and skin. It just seems to work for him and when you've had a dog with chronic problems (especially diarrhea) you will stick with what works if you're lucky enough to find it. 

My other dog has an unknown food allergy and she does great on Fromm. It looks to be a much better food than Pro Plan and it works for my female but not my male who is on the Pro Plan. I won't rock the boat. They're both happy and healthy.

I do agree with other posters that Merrick seems like a good food so if you're dog is doing well then I would just stick with it unless there's another reason you want to switch.


----------

